# isc-dhcpd30 does not log to syslog in jail



## blake (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

I am running ISC-DHCPD 3.0 (net/isc-dhcpd30-server) with the Jail patch (dhcpd_jail_enable="YES" in rc.conf) and having logging issues. Once the process spawns itself in the jail that it is unable to log messages to the host machine's syslog daemon. This makes sense, although I'm wondering is there any way to log this information to a file inside or outside the jail? I need to be able to monitor dhcpd's lease activity, though I would still like the security of running the process in a Jail.


----------



## blake (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone?

I may just give up and run dhcpd in a regular BSD Jail.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 13, 2009)

Syslogd needs to place a socket inside the jail in order to log to the 'main system' syslogd (jail(8)).

See syslogd(8), specifically the -l flag.

Others (who do run jails ..) will probably have working examples.


----------

